# Carbon Fiber Ultra Cigar



## jttheclockman (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is a black/grey carbon fiber ultra cigar. When I casted the blank the material was actually more black and white but I think the resin turns the white color a bit. I have been casting other materials and have noticed this also. I am looking into something that might prevent this in the future. Hopefully it will work. I don't mind the color though.  Thanks for looking and any comments or questions are always welcomed.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW! That is one awesome pen........You should have put it in the beautiful pen contest.


----------



## DustyDenim (Feb 17, 2010)

Gorgeous looking pen. Very nice.


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fantastic Looking Pen!


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 17, 2010)

I normally am not too excited about the look of the Ultra Cigar, but I love it with this carbon fiber!!


----------



## Scoots (Feb 17, 2010)

I gotta agree with the others.  That's a SWEET looking pen.  I like the silvery look more than the white, so I'd be more than happy with that outcome.  Great job!!!


----------



## drGeek (Feb 17, 2010)

That pen is drop-dead gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2010)

One of the best cigars I have ever seen, John!!


----------



## Penl8the (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi John,

I agreed with the other.  Awesome pen!!! One of the nicest Cigars I have ever seen.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 17, 2010)

Outstanding pen, great job.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 18, 2010)

Good looking pen John, nice job.  Looks like you figured out the carbon fiber nicely.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW, that is a beauty!


----------



## mrburls (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice looking pen. I too have to say that's one of the nicest cigar pens I've seen. Color combination is wonderful. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## philb (Feb 18, 2010)

That is nice! Probably the only ultra cigar I've ever liked!!

So when are the blanks for sale? Haha

Phil


----------



## skiprat (Feb 18, 2010)

That is VERY cool !!!:biggrin::good::good:


----------



## Bree (Feb 18, 2010)

SUPERIOR!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## shootintom (Feb 18, 2010)

If you are going to market those blanks, please sign me up for about a half dozen! That turned out great.

Tom


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have never seen carbon fiber like that.  I like it.  Just like others, this is the first ultra cigar I have liked.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Feb 18, 2010)

shootintom said:


> If you are going to market those blanks, please sign me up for about a half dozen! That turned out great.
> 
> Tom



Me too!  That is awesome!


----------



## kruzzer (Feb 18, 2010)

Great pen, that CF really pops...


----------



## jbostian (Feb 18, 2010)

Great pen.  That kit goes very well with it.

Jamie


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 18, 2010)

That pen looks really great, and so does the photo.  well done John!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW! Stunning!

Robin


----------



## Lenny (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a superb pen!

John, you've been mixing and matching a little with the Ultra kits haven't you?
I like it much better that way!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice job on the fiber. Your switching of the UC parts makes the pen really pop.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 18, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Nice job on the fiber. Your switching of the UC parts makes the pen really pop.


 

Thanks Chris. I wish they would sell kits that are designed all gold or all chrome. I have used the all gold on another cigar that I am really liking the blank. The blank has become one of my favorites and I will post a photo hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## timcbs (Feb 18, 2010)

*This my Work*

Hi John,

Nice looking Pen, You should try putting Mod Podge over the top once you have glued it to the tube and let dry over night, should work.


----------



## JimMc7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful pen & photo


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2010)

timcbs said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Nice looking Pen, You should try putting Mod Podge over the top once you have glued it to the tube and let dry over night, should work.


 

I may have to try that. I am waiting on some color preserver used in the fishing rod industry to arrive and will try this too. I have some other very interesting materials I want to cast. This is fun. Wish I had more time to do these things.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2010)

skiprat said:


> That is VERY cool !!!:biggrin::good::good:


 

By the way Skippy I have to give you props for the prop:biggrin:. I borrowed your idea and took it abit further with the colors. Thanks.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 19, 2010)

Great job John! your pen looks Awesome.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 14, 2010)

great jon on the pen John. The black and white looks awesome


----------



## Mark (Jun 14, 2010)

Great combination of body and kit. Nicely Done.


----------



## el_d (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks cool John.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 15, 2010)

it is one of the best looking ultra cigars I have ever seen


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow here is an old photo of mine that resurfaced. I would like to thank those all that have commented   and really appreciate the kind words. 

Just a side note, I had mentioned somewhere within that posting that I was working on using a color preserver to help keep the white color within this material and I do have it to the point all I need to do is cast it to give it a try. I just have had no shop time at all in the  past 3 months with my work situation and my pitching in and looking after my Mom. But I do promise posting a photo if it does turn out the way I hope. I also have other insulation wrapings that I need to cast also so I hope to get them all done together.

Thanks again all.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Very Nice... OK, John, 'fess up! You did something different with the trim rings on the Ultra Cig? I can't put my finger on the change, but I like it!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 15, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Very Nice... OK, John, 'fess up! You did something different with the trim rings on the Ultra Cig? I can't put my finger on the change, but I like it!


 

Yes I did. I bought the 2 different styles at that time that they offered, chrome with gold and gold with chrome. I then took them and interchanged the parts to match all the chrome and used the other parts to match all the gold to get what you see there. The only thing is the small washers on the nib and the cap can not be interchanged. I will look for the other photo of the gold.

Here is what I did with the gold parts I had left over.  It is an ultra cigar with a white pearled blank.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think these kits look better the way you did it. Dang, now I gotta buy TWO kits


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 15, 2010)

That one is a sweet cig..great pic too!


----------

